# Major/Career question



## goodfella86 (Jan 17, 2006)

Has anyone had a really hard time deciding on a major? Im a softmore and majoring in Computer Science. Everyone has sort of expected me to major in something technical because all of my life i have exceled in math and science. I am not sure though if this is what i want to do. Just because you are good at something doesn't mean i should have to major in that. I also have this notion in my head that if i dont major in something technical i will now be able to make a comfortable living. Has anyone gone through this?


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I didnt really have too hard of a time deciding. I have always been very ineterested in history and polictical systems and institutions, so really the only 2 things that I could have majored in that remotely interest me were political science and history.

Of course everyone knows you cant really do jack with a history degree, so I went with political science, and to make it a little more attractive I'm going to get my minor in Spanish.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey man, I think I can really help here.

Your college major does not matter that much. What you want to do is major in something that allows you the most career paths that you might be interested in. Now I have some personal bias since I majored in the wrong thing (Business) and I'm going back to get another degree (Economics), but I think you should major in Math. Majoring in math gives you a lot of career options. You probably won't end up going into math. You could end up a computer scientist, economist, mathematician, etc. 

Computer science isn't as broad a major as math and so it's more a specialty major. Since you have doubts about it, I'd switch majors. I was like you and didn't know what I wanted to do. I wish I majored in Math because it lets you do a lot of things (even though I don't really like upper level math). 

Even if you choose the wrong major, you can still get a career in something else so it's not a huge deal. Most companies just want to see that you could get through college.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I picked my major (poli sci) because they told me had to pick one before registering for classes, and since I had just taken a Poli Sci class, I went with it. I'm interested in the subject but not fascinated, so I doubt I'll really do anything in that field when I graduate. Do what you find interesting, because otherwise you'll find college to be unbearably boring. I mean moreso than normal...


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

Same here. My parents expected me to major in math long before i even applied to any colleges. I was prepared to be a math major, I took all the AP math related classes in hs. But then i went and majored in pharmacy. I'm doing poorly, needless to say, science isn't my strongest subject.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree with One on One. For a LOT of jobs, they dont even really care what your degree is in, just as long as you HAVE a degree. So in one sense it doesnt really matter too much what you major in. Unless you know for sure that you want to be something in particular (like doctor, lawyer, or something like that) then it'd probably be better to just go with what would be the most interesting for you.


----------



## camiam (Dec 3, 2004)

RX2000 said:


> I agree with One on One. For a LOT of jobs, they dont even really care what your degree is in, just as long as you HAVE a degree. So in one sense it doesnt really matter too much what you major in. Unless you know for sure that you want to be something in particular (like doctor, lawyer, or something like that) then it'd probably be better to just go with what would be the most interesting for you.


That's so true.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a very hard time deciding. I'll be graduating next year, and I'm still unsure.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

whatever you do, don't be an English major unless you really love literature and even then only be an English major in addition to something practical like computer science. 

I love literature and reading and was an English major and now I'm having lots of trouble trying to figure out what I'm going to do with my life. It seems like I'm just not qualified for anything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goodfella86,

I had the same reservations as you when I was in college, right about during my sophomore year. I can tell you that you are still in the basics of your major (I have a degree in Computer Science). You haven't quite reached the point where things "spread out" in the field. Once you have gotten through the core classes, which some will really be a struggle, you will enter in to the really awesome part. For me, I took classes in interprocess communication - basically wrote two versions of a chat room (my most awesome class). I also took a course that was similar to FTP. I sent a file from one computer to another via a null modem cable and watched it get written as it was being saved.

Another interesting tidbit - the avatar I have is one that I could have designed with my OpenGL graphics classes I took. I found out recently that these graphics were produced on the same SGI I used in my classes in the late 90s.

There is a big range in our field, and the jobs are increasing.

Just something to think about :stu,


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I spent two years as an animation major and suddenly I just started to hate it. I don't know what to major in now. I have no clue. I don't know what career path to take either.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Actually I am pretty sure of what I want to major in. That is mechanical engineering. Its pretty cool.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't so much have trouble deciding on possible majors, it's what to do with the majors. I'm most interested in topics like sociology but am not sure how much I can do with it.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll echo one to one. Figure out what career(s) you are interested in and what degree will facilitate your getting a job in those careers. Your first priority in getting a degree should be to make you attractive in the job market, not to take classes you enjoy. I know a lot of people will tell you to follow what you love, but while that idealism will get you into interesting classes, they will come with a mountain of debt, and no job prospects, and a very stressful life post graduation.


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's a good personality/careers test website based on the meyer - briggs model.

http://www.careertest.net/index.htm

I got INFJ


----------

